# Substrate



## Basic (Feb 11, 2012)

I can't remember the name of the substrate replacement for laterite. Turf? It was the 50lb bag some one brought in as a sample at the April meeting.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

You are probably thinking of Turface, which has been used with success in aquaria for a long time. Unfortunately, it is very hard to buy at retail. If you are a wholesale customer, you can get it at BMI Landscape Supply. I think they are located in Carrollton.

Another problem is that the dark gray Turface has been discontinued, leaving only the red or light tan versions. Most people don't like the way these look.

An alternative that some of us are experimenting with is Safe-T-Sorb (STS), easily available from Tractor Supply. This is chemically very similar to Turface, and has a nice dark gray-brown color. So far STS seems to work well, but I don't know of any long-term reports yet. Of course, using any non-aquarium product carries some risk, but I think the risk is low enough that I am in the process of setting up two tanks with it.

BTW, Todd is asking about a presentation on substrate at the April meeting of DFWAPC.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Turface can be found at the Johndeer Landscaping Supplies. It should be in stock because it is used for baseball diamonds. We like it because it contains iron (hence the red color) and the porous nature make it an excellent nutrient sponge. I have tanks that after a year to year and half, I've had to cut back on certain nutrients dosing because it retains and makes my dosing to be over dosed.


----------



## guppy breeder (Oct 8, 2010)

I like turface its in my 55g african tank, but for a planted tank I like mirical grow alot better.


----------



## snowball2020 (May 26, 2004)

Robert, what fish (if any) did you have in that year old tank? I'm looking to use this on my next build. do they sell just a bag? a 40lbs bag equate to how many inches in a 36"x24" base?

also, do you just use Turface or do you combine it with something else? I'd like more info on this if you have time. 

Thanks!


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Anyone, please report if you can actually find Turface in stock at a John Deere store. I tried for months and could never locate any--it was always a special order by the pallet.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

snowball2020 said:


> Robert, what fish (if any) did you have in that year old tank? I'm looking to use this on my next build. do they sell just a bag? a 40lbs bag equate to how many inches in a 36"x24" base?
> 
> also, do you just use Turface or do you combine it with something else? I'd like more info on this if you have time.
> 
> Thanks!


My 90g mature tank is tropical fish, pair of large angles, various platties, molleys, guppies, rainbows. My angels keep the live bearers population in check. My tank has organic humus compost, bottom layer. On top of that, I have proturf and sandbox sand mixture. It is still feeding the root feeders. Cool thing is, the fish waste settles and keeps the top very nutrient rich. This really helps to kick off the new plants growth. I've experimented with adding iron nails into my substrate to enrich the iron in some of my other tanks. Those tanks really only need trace, nitrates and potassium added.


----------

